# A sticks with their own canes



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Two sticks done by UK carver Malc spour. They put a smile on my face. Great work!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Outstanding! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Stunning carving ability; I'm not sure how comfortable it would be to grip, though.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

LilysDad said:


> Stunning carving ability; I'm not sure how comfortable it would be to grip, though.TheThe shank is about 48"s


They are walking sticks LilysDad. Shanks are 48 inches or so. Grip area is below the carving. I agree as a cane they would not work.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh! Thanks for the correction.


----------

